# Potentially Toxic Milk - Should I Stop Nursing?



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I did something so monumentally stupid I don't know if I'll ever be able to forgive myself. Up until yesterday I had very long hair. In the interest of simplifying my life I decided to have it cut into a more "wash and wear" style. At the salon, the stylist recommended a new treatment called a Brazilian Blowout. She said it would make styling effortless. I asked what was in it and she said it's formaldehyde free and she likes it specifically because it doesn't contain harsh chemicals.

Blame it on sleep deprivation or just plain stupidity but I said, "Okay, let's do it!"

So this morning I'm searching the web for products to maintain my Brazlian Blowout and I come across a website saying the treatment shouldn't be done on pregnant or nursing moms.

I basically had a heart attack. I immediately called our pediatrician and while I was waiting for him to return my call, researched as much as I could online. What it comes down to is that the treatment does not contain formaldehyde but it obviously has other chemicals in it that haven't been tested for safety on pregnant or nursing moms so the makers advise against them using it.

Our pediatrician called me back and said without knowing what's in the stuff he can't answer definitively but basically said, "Don't do it again" and "Pump and dump for a couple days if it makes you feel better."

I've been in tears for the last six hours. What should I do? I have a small freezer stash but not enough to sustain DD for two days. Should I keep nursing? Pump and dump for two days and supplement with formula and the freezer stash in the meantime? Stop nursing all together for fear of what was in the treatment?

If I've ever felt worse about myself I can't remember it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

I would try not to stress about it, sadly we're exposed to a huge number of chemicals, known and unknown, and instead try to turn it into a learning experience. I think there's a ton of cool stuff to learn about how our bodies excrete stuff like this, and ways to tweak our diets and supplements and enviro exposures to maximize the chances of excreting the stuff we _can't_ avoid and minimize the amount that our bodies store.

http://tuberose.com/Liver_Detoxification.html

It's a bit dense, the bottom has a bit more summary. Other sites discuss which foods have which nutrients and which nutrients are difficult to obtain enough of just via food. I think it's a fascinating topic.









We all have some resilience in dealing with exposures like this, some of us more than others, and if you use this as a springboard to learn more and make long-term changes, you can turn it into something that's good, long-term, for everyone in your family.







I'd really try not to stress, and it doesn't seem, to me, like something that's serious enough to stop breastfeeding for a time.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I would keep nursing. Weighing the unknown risk of exposure to hair chemicals vs the known risks of not breastfeeding, I would go with breastfeeding.

while not exactly the same, this may help you to decide: http://kellymom.com/health/chemical/...mical-exp.html

and http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/discus/me...tml?1102624827

Be gentle on yourself, Mama


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I would keep nursing & keep an extra-close eye out for any unusual reactions in your DD (and if she reacts, switch to the pumped milk for a bit).

I once took an herbal remedy that had a "don't take if pregnant or nursing" warning on it & I was freaking out but it turned out fine, I checked with my doc & he didn't think it would harm DS & basically said to try it out & see.

Also I agree with the pp that we are exposed to so many chemicals on a daily basis already... of course do what you can to minimize the exposure but try to keep it in perspective as well.


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

If I were you, I wouldn't stop nursing over this. Maybe pump and dump, but don't stop altogether. I checked out their website, and they only recommend it not being used by pregnant and nursing mothers because it hasn't been tested on them. The same could be said for so many other things: shampoo, conditioner, etc. The fact of the matter is that just breathing the air and drinking the water these days delivers a certain toxic load. You can't avoid it. There are so many benefits to nursing I'd consider it a throwing the baby out with the bathwater type of reaction. The website also says it wears off and is cumulative; whatever might be in your milk because of it will not stay. Plus, I think our bodies do a pretty decent filtration job. Not perfect, obviously, but it's not like having the baby in for a Brazilian Blowout (awful, awful branding btw...who thought of that name?)


----------



## haydn'smommy (Aug 22, 2007)

I'd keep nursing. It's probably not anything bad, just a disclaimer that needs to be there for legal purposes cause it's not be tested on pregnant or nursing women.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Honestly, darn near every product says pregnant and nursing moms shouldn't use it. And in a LOT of cases that's just because it hasn't been specifically studied on pregnant and nursing moms.

So no, I definitely wouldn't stop nursing for that.


----------



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Mamas,

Thank you, thank you, thank you for your sage advice and talking me down off the edge of a nervous breakdown. Just a wee bit of background, before having DD, I lost two babies (one in the first trimester and one in the second) and have since been something of a worrier. During my pregnancy I stayed away from anything potentially harmful to baby - sprouts, alcohol, caffeine, etc... I didn't even carry my cellphone near my belly for fear of EMFs or some such thing. When I read that warning on the Brazilian Blowout FAQ about pregnant and nursing moms, it was like all my alarm bells went off at once.

Reading your calm and informed advice has definitely helped me put things into perspective. Living in Los Angeles, God knows what toxins DD has already encountered. I just want so badly to do right by her, hence my desire to breastfeed in the first place. Sometimes it just seems so hard. I cut my hair off so I can spend less time fussing with it and more with DD and this happens... Now, every time I look in the mirror, I feel this crushing guilt over what I might have exposed my baby to.

I think I'll pump and dump today and resume nursing tomorrow. I have enough frozen to avoid supplementing for a day.

Thank you all again for helping me see this isn't the end of the world and is definitely not reason enough to stop nursing, just reason enough to avoid anymore Brazilian Blowouts...


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it. Might you have a touch of PPD or anxiety? Your reaction is pretty overwhelming and maybe a little out of place?







Take care of yourself!


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't do it again. Don't trust stylists. And nurse your baby and try not to freak out.


----------



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG* 
I wouldn't worry about it. Might you have a touch of PPD or anxiety? Your reaction is pretty overwhelming and maybe a little out of place?







Take care of yourself!

Yes, since my losses I have become more anxious. I used to be much more easy going. And my intellect does tell me that the chances of whatever they put on my head leaching into my BM is insanely slim... It's just my emotions, specifically my fear, got the better of me. Reading all the excellent responses here has definitely gone a long way to restoring my peace of mind.

Thank you for your concern!


----------



## Fly Girl (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations on your little one! I agree with everyone else, keep nursing your baby. And try not to worry.

Btw, our babes share a birthday! And I'm down in San Diego


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Keep nursing. These treatments are new and there hasn't been much testing on them to know the effects they have on pg and nursing women. So, they issue this warning. If you feel fine, and don't notice any real problems w/nursing your LO, you should be fine to keep nursing.


----------

